

Ask HN: What happened to IWantMyName.com? Are they still operating? - andre3k1

I have spent the better part of 3 weeks emailing IWantMyName's tech support. A few weeks ago, I paid $20 to transfer the domain http://andre.me/ from Sedo into my IWantMyName account. Well, 3 weeks have gone by and the transfer still has not completed.<p>Ugh, I am sick of waiting. I know these things take a while, but we are fast approaching a month of complete inactivity. Even worse, IWantMyName refuses to reply to my emails. The least they could do is say, "hey we are working on it!" I know the team frequents HN, so hopefully this will get their attention. (I don't mean to harm their image, but when I pay for a service I expect it to be completed in a timely fashion).<p>If anyone knows what's up with IWantMyName, please help! I am desperate to get this done by Sunday.
======
JayNeely
It looks like their twitter account is active and responsive:
<http://twitter.com/#!/iWantMyName> \-- I see you're also on twitter; try
reaching them through that.

~~~
andre3k1
Thank you. This thread must have caught the attention of their support team.
Looks like they finally got around to emailing me back!

~~~
treitnauer
No, that's pure coincidence :) Just seeing the thread now...

The domain was transferred 12 days ago and you have received an email
informing you about the successful transfer. Sedo was only sending you a
reminder to change the domain owner.

Email support answers during the weekend can sometimes take a few hours
longer. As far as I can tell from our help desk, your request was answered
after 13 hours. Did you send us an email before? If you don't receive an
answer after 24 hours, feel free to ping us on Twitter.

